# home made rotisserie



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

I plan on making a home made rotisserie out of 2 engine stands and need a good idea on how to make a bracket to connect the body to the engine stands. If anyone could post pictures of their rotisserie it would be help full.


----------



## 389tripower65GTO (Feb 2, 2012)

T,
try a search for "rotisserie".
I was looking to do the same thing a while back,
and I was able to find some info that way.
Someone had posted an idea of how to create one.
I never ended up doing that, but it was very educational.


----------



## 68_Goat (Nov 7, 2008)

*Rotisserie*

Had to weld to rear as there was nothing left to bolt to....cut it loose after body was back on frame
Lots of square tubing and two cheap Harbor Freight engine stands. I got the tubing free and had around $100 in it. Gave it away when I was done with it.


----------



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

found a video on youtube of a guy using 2 engine stands. His design was very simple. I am going to get my tubing tommorrow and start building. I hope to have the body on the rotisserie bythis weekend.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Engine stand needs to be high enough from the floor so that when you turn the car up on its side the doors, fender and quarters do not hit the floor! I borrowed a rotisserie from a local guy when I did my frame off and his had adjustable height.


----------



## EmersonHart13 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wood Frame Rotisserie - Pics - NastyZ28.com

or

Car rotisserie - Four Eyed Forums


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

EmersonHart13 said:


> Wood Frame Rotisserie - Pics - NastyZ28.com
> 
> or
> 
> Car rotisserie - Four Eyed Forums


Aint no way in hell Id put my car on that wood death trap.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I purchased one new, used it for a year and a half and sold it on craiglist for 2 hundred less than what i paid for it new. Best $200 I've ever spent!


----------

